# Lets see your personal best Flathead



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Heres mine 50-lbs


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This is my 32# Flatty thanks to the help of katfish. There were two others taken this night. One by Misfit that I recall went 41# and one by Jigger that went 52#. Though I don't target flatheads, I truly enjoy getting out with katfish, Misfit, jigger and Mike Magis. I enjoy watching these experts catch these large fish as much as landing one myself.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing Much ON My End So Far...... But I Will Say It's Bigger Than Anyting Jack Has GOTTEN In This Year! (We've both had bigger fish on the lines this year though)


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It's between one of these two. Never got an accurate weight on the left one. The one on the right is courtesy of Katfish. I think Shortdrift is due for a 50 this year.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

hopefully,i'll do better this year  
bad camera work,but robby wasn't available


----------



## Cat Mazter (May 20, 2005)

Here is the 55-lb Flattie that I caught this year, Its my first one over 50. :B My PB !











Another Nice one from this year, 35-lb Flathead










Nice fish everyone has so far, It dont get any better than a Big Cats Roll Call.  

Cat Mazter


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

These pictures are fantastic!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

great pics guys! I'm glad I dont have a picture of my best, you guys would use it for bait to catch these monsters. It was only about 6 pounds.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

robby must be asleep.......................................or he's building an album


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> robby must be asleep.......................................or he's building an album


He's waiting for us to post all our dinks, then he'll make a grand enterance.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i think you might be right,mike  

check your pm's.got a couple questions.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Arrrrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i got away without having to walk the plank that time


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Between you and that fish :B ,,,,you might need something a bit stronger than a plank  ..................maybe an extra long railroad tie.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

Here is my PB it wieghed in at 40lbs 2oz.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

This was the first big flathead that I got out of a lake and still my biggest. Well that is until I beat it this weekend. 
Dream big is the way I go out each time!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,rob  


> Well that is until I beat it this weekend


 good attitude  
that's what i'm hoping for too


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

heres my biggest ....he aint much.......but hes mine LOL 7 lbs 8 oz


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

42.9


----------

